# Hair sticking up everywhere



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like he needs a good brushing including an undercoat rake used on him. 

If you groom him yourself, do you use a dog hair dryer on him after bathing?

There are quite a few grooming videos online that will show you how to groom your dog which includes trimming the feet and ears up.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Looks like he has some spay/neuter coat going on. That lighter colored soft whispy hair especially on his legs, hips and shoulders. That can be stripped out, it’s just dead undercoat that’s hanging on. You literally just take it between your fingers and yank it out, doesn’t hurt them a bit ( though some dogs can act like it does). Getting that spay coat stripped out will help. But I agree that he looks like he could use a good raking too. If you have access to a dog blow dryer, you can train the wavy hair to lay more flat by brushing and drying simultaneously until he is completely dry so that you can brush the hair down how you want it to look (if it drys flat it will stay flat, if it dry wavy and flippy it will stay like that.)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he needs a good grooming and that will tame a lot of that wild coat.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

looks like spay coat going on, if not its probably loose undercoat that needs to be removed. I would get rid of all the wispy ends with a good rake, and also trim up the grinch feet with some thinning shears. If you aren't sure of how, a session at the groomer would be beneficial. 

As for getting the fur to lie flat, like the others say you can blow dry it straight and slowly it will lie flat and sleek.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I had a beautiful golden retriever/ lab mix who looked more retriever also. 
I took her to a groomer 5-6 times a year for a trim on the unruly parts and a once over.
It really helped the shedding and she looked great all year. I still brushed in between but it sure helped.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

You can trim the feet easily. There are lots of videos on how to trim the grinch feet. I did it myself this month, and I’m the least talented person in the universe. 
They’re not perfect, but they’re neater. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Your very pretty pup does need a good grooming/bath/blowout session. But remember this dog is mixed with a lab that has a very different coat type. You can tame the wild beast look but you can't fight mother nature.


----------

